# nuevas cositas :)



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

nuevamente posteando componentes nuevos para mi caffeine...

acabo de adquirir un asiento tune speedneedle: la verdad supercomodisimo es el "la-Z-boy" (reposet) de los asientos para bici y un poste de asiento marca mcfk muy bien construido, con tornilleria de titanio y toda la cosa; entre ambos suman 205grs. ligeros!!!!
la bici ya anda abajito de los 8 kgs.

lo que si voy a recomendarles es los cables de los cambios marca nokon, son una fregonada, tambien se los acabo de instalar di mi primer salida con ellos. los cambios jalan de miedo y el cable queda muy bien protegido de tierra y lodo...


pa´los que quieren ver fotos ya tome; pero todavia no he logrado subir una mendiga foto aqui...de todos modos le sigo intentanto

saludos:thumbsup:


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lo de las fotos lo mas seguro es que no puedes porque son demasiado grandes, cuando las subes te indican un límite de tamaño en pixeles, chécalo, no lo sobrepases y verás que si las puedes subir.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> acabo de adquirir un asiento tune speedneedle: la verdad supercomodisimo es el "la-Z-boy" (reposet) de los asientos para bici
> 
> los cables marca nokon son una fregonada, los cambios jalan de miedo y el cable queda muy bien protegido de tierra y lodo...


Cual Speedneedle conseguiste? Si este te gustó por cómodo, seguramente el Komvor te va a gustar más, los bordes son menos abiertos (ó filosos) y rozan menos.
Lo mejor de los cables sellados (Nokon, Alligator, Gore) es que te olvidas practicamente del mantenimiento.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rrl said:


> lo que si voy a recomendarles es los cables de los cambios marca nokon, son una fregonada, tambien se los acabo de instalar di mi primer salida con ellos. los cambios jalan de miedo y el cable queda muy bien protegido de tierra y lodo...
> 
> saludos:thumbsup:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado rrl :

Efectivamente los cables y la manguerita de teflón les da una suavidad increíble ya que evitan mucha fricción el sistema Nokon es muy efectivo , funciona muy suave y lo puedes enrutar por lugares que con el forro convencional no se podría acceder.

Sin embargo con los enchufes exteriores de aluminio yo les he encontrado tres cuestiones que a mi no me gustan :

Se decoloran muy rápido , a mi me ha sucedido con los azules y rojos .

Rechinan bastante debido a que se mete el polvo y los elementos entre enchufes , quitar el rechinido es simple pero muy laborioso , hay que limpiar cada enchufe y lubricar muy ligeramente .

Le ponen en la maraca al acabado de los marcos al igual que los forros ****** convencionales solo que más rápido y si les pones la protección incluída también le da en su mother , son agresivos los condenados enchufes de aluminio.

Unas por otras , de que cambian muy bien , ni quien lo dude.

Son algo cariñosos y los de fibra de carbono cuestan casi el triple que los de aluminio , casi 300 dolaritos por un set de cables y forros está para pensarse...

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> nuevamente posteando componentes nuevos para mi caffeine...
> lo que si voy a recomendarles es los cables de los cambios marca nokon, son una fregonada, tambien se los acabo de instalar di mi primer salida con ellos. los cambios jalan de miedo y el cable queda muy bien protegido de tierra y lodo...
> saludos:thumbsup:


Si te llegan a molestar los rechinidos, aquí hay otra opción recién salida.
First Impressions: Gore Ultra Lite "Fiber Optic" Shift Cables - Bike Rumor 
Ya ví que también cuentas los gramos.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Cual Speedneedle conseguiste? Si este te gustó por cómodo, seguramente el Komvor te va a gustar más, los bordes son menos abiertos (ó filosos) y rozan menos.
> Lo mejor de los cables sellados (Nokon, Alligator, Gore) es que te olvidas practicamente del mantenimiento.


me espere un mes para dar respuesta a este post y asi usar un poco mas el asiento. efectivamente si es muy como, no le pide nada al selle italia slr kitcarbonio flow que usaba anteriormente, lo de lo bordes que rozan mas, con eso no he tenido problemas...los cables nokon sigo pensando que son una maravilla..todavia no he tenido problemas con los rechinidos. y si doccoraje: cuento hasta los miligramos!!! pero no los de mi panza:thumbsup:

se me pasaba, el speedneedle que tengo es el normal de piel, no es ni el maraton ni el de alcantara


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> nuevamente posteando componentes nuevos para mi caffeine...
> *un poste de asiento marca mcfk muy bien construido, con tornilleria de titanio *
> la bici ya anda abajito de los 8 kgs.
> los cables de los cambios marca nokon, son una fregonada, tambien se los acabo de instalar di mi primer salida con ellos. los cambios jalan de miedo y el cable queda muy bien protegido de tierra y lodo...
> ...


Reviviendo difuntos..primero una pregunta que tal te ha salido el poste MCFK, estoy pensado en pedir uno a Fairwheel, por peso preferiría el Schmolke, pero el límite es de 75 kg y realmente estoy al límite. Por otro lado, para los miligramos, por fin conseguí los forros Gore UL, que combinados con los Powercordz si hacen diferencia en peso contra los que traía.
P.D. Ah! y sigues debiendo las fotos de tu bici.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Cada quien tiene su forma de ver el mtb , pero yo admiro y felicito a todos los que les gusta buscar lo mas ligero para sus birulas, realmente se necesita tener paciencia y gusto por lo ligero para entrar en esa dinámica de ahorrar gramos .:thumbsup:

Felicidades !!!

saludos
the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Cada quien tiene su forma de ver el mtb , pero yo admiro y felicito a todos los que les gusta buscar lo mas ligero para sus birulas, realmente se necesita tener paciencia y gusto por lo ligero para entrar en esa dinámica de ahorrar gramos .:thumbsup:
> Felicidades !!!
> saludos
> the last biker


Ligero pero funcional, de nada sirve tener lo más ligero si va a tronar a las primeras de cambio. Obvio que con las bicis ligeras no vamos a hacer downhill, pero definitivamente están armadas para rodar y no solo para exhibición.
En estos foros hay mucha retroalimentación acerca de la confiabilidad de marcas y componentes.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Reviviendo difuntos..primero una pregunta que tal te ha salido el poste MCFK, estoy pensado en pedir uno a Fairwheel, por peso preferiría el Schmolke, pero el límite es de 75 kg y realmente estoy al límite. Por otro lado, para los miligramos, por fin conseguí los forros Gore UL, que combinados con los Powercordz si hacen diferencia en peso contra los que traía.
> P.D. Ah! y sigues debiendo las fotos de tu bici.


que sientan ardorsito hombre!!!  tenia dias que no me metia al foro!

ya tengo un buen rato con mi poste de asiento mcfk y lo primero que te impresiona es el peso, lo bien hecho y el grosor de la "laminita" de carbono con la que esta hecha el poste. pero esto solo engaña, es muy resistente pues ya le he dado sus buenos sentones (sin albur, ni doble sentido, ni mañosada, ni piensen mal:nono:, etc) y es muy resistente.

entre el poste y el asiento(speedneedle de tune) no llegan a los 200grs.

yo creo que les ponen un limite de peso alarmante pues yo creo que resisten un poco mas. el schmolke lo he visto y si tambien es una fregonada; pero el precio detiene un poco a cualquiera.

en conclusion, si quieres un poste de asiento resistente, ligero, "menos caro" y bueno el mcfk es la mejor opcion... no te equivocaras si lo compras.

prometo que me dare la tarea de postear fotos de mi bici y los specs ya es tiempo... y se las debo...

futuros cambios en mi bici: proximamente la estare haciendo 1x10. comprare un chainguide y le pondre un chainring kcnc cobweb o un carbon-ti de fibra de carbono, 30, 32, no he decidido el numero de dientes todavia... y a mediados del proximo año la voy a cambiar.

saludos!:thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> que sientan ardorsito hombre!!!  tenia dias que no me metia al foro!
> ya tengo un buen rato con mi poste de asiento mcfk y lo primero que te impresiona es el peso, lo bien hecho y el grosor de la "laminita" de carbono con la que esta hecha el poste. pero esto solo engaña, es muy resistente pues ya le he dado sus buenos sentones (sin albur, ni doble sentido, ni mañosada, ni piensen mal:nono:, etc) y es muy resistente. entre el poste y el asiento(speedneedle de tune) no llegan a los 200grs.
> 
> yo creo que les ponen un limite de peso alarmante pues yo creo que resisten un poco mas. el schmolke lo he visto y si tambien es una fregonada; pero el precio detiene un poco a cualquiera.
> ...


Gracias, la verdad yo creo que el Schmolke no está caro, mas bien como que gano poco , 
Lo que me detiene además del precio es que el límite es de 75 Kg, que es mi peso sin añadidos, el MCFK es de 85 Kg , el precio es mucho más accesible y son como 5 gr más de peso, de modo que ya estaré llamando a Jason a FWB.
1x10.... con 30 ó 32, me faltarían patas para las subidas acá, con 26 le sufro algo.
Suerte y esperamos el spec list y las fotos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> 1x10.... con 30 ó 32, me faltarían patas para las subidas acá, con 26 le sufro algo.
> Suerte y esperamos el spec list y las fotos.


Asi es mi estimado doccoraje, por esta region las subidas estan cañonas :incazzato:

Yo en una de mis bicis la tengo son transmision 1 x 10. :thumbsup:

Y despues de experimentar con varios platos y cassettes, he llegado a MI Holy grial, :band:, que es un plato adelante de 28 t y atras un cassette de 11- 38.

Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Y despues de experimentar con varios platos y cassettes, he llegado a MI Holy grial, :band:, que es un plato adelante de 28 t y atras un cassette de 11- *38.*
> 
> Saludos.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Esa combinación se ve muy atractiva mi estimado Doctor ,con cual cassette 11-38 , KCNC ?

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nop.

Es un cassette Shimano XT de 10 vel. modificado con una estrella (cog) extra de 38 dientes.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

siempre e respetado mas no comparto la idea de gastar tanto dinero para bajar de peso una bici de montaña,por ahi en una revista de mtb se decia que para bajar de 2 libras de peso en componentes hay que gastar $1000 US, simplemente se me hace mucha lana y creo que la mayoria que quiere bajar de peso sus bicis es para subir mejor y con menos esfuerzo,yo en lo particular en mis bicis la mas ligera es una 29er hardtail que a de pesar unos 12.5kg y la mas pesada es una full susp 26 como pasando los 14kg, e tomado tiempos de una subida como de 1 hora y casi hago 1 minuto menos en la hardtail y matandome o sea que la diferncia es muy poca, una muy buena opcion que me a dado muy buen resultado y es muy barata es usar una llanta rapida en la transmision o sea atras, y adelante puedes usar una agresiva,un ejemplo yo usaba dos maxxis high roller 2.35 en mi bici de 14kg y cambie la llanta de atras a una maxxis crossmax 2,25, fue como si le quitara 3 kilos a la bici asi es como la sentia rapidisima y me gaste solo $600. pesos, y bueno lo mas inportante para subir es estar en buenas condiciones fisicas y darle seguido a la bici,si les contara cuantas veces e visto a gorditos con sus bicis de carbono empujandolas en las subidas.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ni tanto que queme al santo, ni tanto que no lo alumbre....*



brunomu said:


> siempre e respetado mas no comparto la idea de gastar tanto dinero para bajar de peso una bici de montaña,por ahi en una revista de mtb se decia que para bajar de 2 libras de peso en componentes hay que gastar $1000 US,
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## crisRo (Jan 15, 2013)

8 Kilos!? Esa burra debe volar!


----------

